

Ask PG: How do we get dead links reactivated? - tstegart

Was commenting on a post and then the post was marked dead, but its not, how do we get posts reactivated? Do mods take a second look if there are comments? I assume it was marked dead because of the lack of info, but then the OP came in and explained. As it was a "Review my start-up" post I would like to get it reactivated again because I miss those sorts of post on HN. Original thread is here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4267936
======
dangrossman
Make a new submission.

------
wavephorm
HN is very hostile to non-YC startups. Just avoid this site for promoting your
non-YC startup.

~~~
tstegart
I don't think that's true. YC start-ups have a built in fan base, but the site
isn't hostile to anyone.

